#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  PVT Validation and sampling procedures

## olmos

I'm looking for any technical paper, book or international rules to PVT validation and sampling procedures...

See More: PVT Validation and sampling procedures

----------


## earthworm

Want one too!

----------


## tiger842002

pvt validation including two main tests the first is the opening pressure of the sample and the other is the bubble point and the sampling procedure depend on the type of the sampling (surface or bottomhole) please clarify to see how can i help you?

----------


## olmos

Finally, during some weeks I was working on that topic and there are some conlcutions.

1.Analyze the fluid sampling operation to verify the representative of the fluid.
2.Compare Pressure and temperature conditions of Reservoir and Laboratory.
3.Review the recombination GOR at separator conditions.
4.Verify that operation variables were constant before and after sampling,
5.Confirm Dew point is less than reservoir pressure.
6.Analyze the mathematic recombination (C1-C6 < 2% err) (C7-CX<5% err)
7.Analyze the molar balance (always condensate remain in the cell positive) 
8.Verify the linearity of a CVD- Effluent Molecular Composition (EMC Vs Pressure)
9.Confirm all compositions with Hoffman-Cump-Hocott Method SPE-219G

----------


## tiger842002

thank you these papers are very useful

----------


## Maryam

I am looking for the same thing but , just about the Oil not the gas condensate!
Is there any difference in the procedures?

----------


## Erick1989

Maybe it is late, but I found this article useful for the Material Balance needed on the validation process of PVT data.

----------


## UsmanHWU

I came across this Gas condensate paper may be usefull to community

----------

